# Was soll das Javascript in der navigation.php?



## Lonesome Walker (22. Apr. 2010)

```
<?if($go_info["server"]["ort"] != "local"){?>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var bannerid;

bannerid = Math.round(Math.random()*1000) + 1;

function bannershow()

{
document.banner.src = "http://kansas.valueclick.com/cycle?host=hs0195481&size=468x60&b=index&noscript=1";
setTimeout('bannershow()', 50000);
}

function bannerclick()

{
open("http://kansas.valueclick.com/redirect?host=hs0195481&size=468x60&b=index&v=0");
}
-->
</script>
<?}?>
```
Das kratz' ich bei JEDER Installation raus, weil sich sonst der Safari oft verabschiedet.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, WAS das ist?
(ich meine, mir ist schon klar, nach was das offensichtlich aussieht, ich würde es halt gerne von Till oder so erfahren...)


Alex


----------



## planet_fox (23. Apr. 2010)

In welcher *navigation.php *hast du das gefunden ?gehört da nicht hin


----------



## Lonesome Walker (23. Apr. 2010)

Ach neeee... 

Lad' Dir doch einfach mal das Päckchen von der 2er runter...
War schon bei der ersten Version so, die ich installiert hab, und das ist jetzt schon ein Weilchen her...

Für mich sieht das sehr eindeutig aus, ich warte aber lieber mal auf ein offizielles Statement der Projekt-Crew, bevor ich über sowas in meinem Blog schreibe.


----------



## planet_fox (23. Apr. 2010)

Ok hab das Script auch gefunden, habe einen Thread im en. Forum aufgemacht dazu. Hoffe heute noch was zu bekommen an Infos.Ansonsten warten auf Montag dann erfahren wir mehr. Aber ich mein ich hab mcih vor langer Zeit schon gewundert über den Code aber ich weiß nicht was Till mir damals gemailt hatte dazu.

Gruß

Alex

PS: Hier der Link zum Thread


----------



## Lonesome Walker (23. Apr. 2010)

Die Funktion erklärt sich eigentlich schon von alleine 

Mich würde nur interessieren, wie die da rein kommt.
SVN kompromittiert?
Bewußt?

Das is es, was ich wissen will...


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2010)

> SVN kompromittiert?
> Bewußt?


Weder noch. ISPConfig 2 hat eine ziemlich lange Vergangenheit und dieser Code wurde ganz einfach vergessen.

Der Ursprüngliche Code des Interface der 2er Version wurde ca. in 1999 programmiert, es war ein System ähnlich wie "Access" fürs Web. Also eine Art von Datenbank Formular Editor mit Listen etc. Damals interessierte das nur noch keinen so wirklich für so eine Software, die Zeit war halt noch nicht reif für sowas wie google docs  Also wurde es nur intern eingesetzt und später für eine Bookmarking Website. In dem Zuge wurde ein Bannersystem eingebaut. Später entstand aus dem Code die Software 42goISP Manager und die wurde als ISPConfig 2 als OpenSource freigegeben.



> Das kratz' ich bei JEDER Installation raus, weil sich sonst der  Safari  oft verabschiedet.


Und warum meldest Du Dich erst jetzt bzw. hast es nicht schon längst im Bugtracker gepostet? Dann hätten wir das ja auch schon vor längerem entfernen können.

Ich hab den Code jetzt im SVN gelöscht.

Update:

Noch als Ergänzung, den Adserver "kansas.valueclick.com" aus dem alten Javascript Code gibt es schon lange nicht mehr (gibt es nicht mal mehr im DNS), daher hattest Du auch die die Probleme im Safari.


----------



## Lonesome Walker (25. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Weder noch. ISPConfig 2 hat eine ziemlich lange Vergangenheit und dieser Code wurde ganz einfach vergessen.


Oookay, sowas kenne ich irgendwoher 



Zitat von Till:


> Später entstand aus dem Code die Software 42goISP Manager und die wurde als ISPConfig 2 als OpenSource freigegeben.


Über welches man nun ja auch nicht wirklich meckern kann 



Zitat von Till:


> Und warum meldest Du Dich erst jetzt bzw. hast es nicht schon längst im Bugtracker gepostet? Dann hätten wir das ja auch schon vor längerem entfernen können.


1. jedesmal, wenn ich mich drüber aufgeregt hab, hatte ich keine Zeit...
2. betrifft es komischerweise nur den Safari...?
3. ich gelobe Besserung!



Zitat von Till:


> Ich hab den Code jetzt im SVN gelöscht.


DANKE!


----------

